# TEA Partiers Turn on Their Own! (Video)



## Rick (Apr 17, 2010)

Has everyone seen this video? I saw it on Democratic Underground and I've also had it sent to me by several different people. I feel like this video could undo the TEA Party movement. Conservatives better start chiming in on this and explain why a young man gets booed off the stage for saying "dont vote republican". I thought this movement didn't support one political party??? I gotta say, this speaker is pretty good. They'd do well to listen to him. All except the part where it kinda sounds like he's calling for violence...

I feel like this video is actually a pretty big deal....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvvnHK_wM8k]YouTube - Tea Party turns on one of their own![/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Apr 17, 2010)

It's interesting that it was the don't vote for Sarah Palin line is what really started the booing. It figures though, Sarah Palin is no real conservative, and yet these people support her over someone who is truly a conservative.


----------



## Modbert (Apr 17, 2010)

Also, isn't it a bit pathetic that the guy after him has to remind them about free speech and that they're all on the same team?

And then at 6:00, you hear a woman say, "He wasn't on our team."


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes it's very pathetic. Like I said, this video really disproves a lot of the pretenstions of the Tea baggers


----------



## Modbert (Apr 17, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yes it's very pathetic. Like I said, this video really disproves a lot of the pretenstions of the Tea baggers



Well I wouldn't say this applies to the entire movement or everyone in it. However, if this is an average tea party rally, then it is very troubling.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL 

Enjoy your little Circle Jerk


----------



## Modbert (Apr 17, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LOL
> 
> Enjoy your little Circle Jerk



What's wrong Frank? Don't want to comment on the video?

You say enjoy your little circle jerk? 

What about all those threads where it's merely a right wing echo chamber? You don't seem to have a problem with those circle jerks then.

Kerry on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's what happens when Democrats tell the President "I want to get this Whitewater thing off my chest, I'm going to come clean"


----------



## Cuyo (Apr 17, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's very pathetic. Like I said, this video really disproves a lot of the pretenstions of the Tea baggers
> ...



Something tells me the aire of intelligence is very typical.


----------



## rdean (Apr 17, 2010)

Sarah Palin is not the answer.

Republicans are not the answer.

We need to focus.

Guns are the answer.

Killing is the answer.  

The answer to "what"?  

Don't confuse me with questions.

Guns are the answer.

Killing is the answer.

He is no plant.  He is most definitely a conservatard.


----------



## rdean (Apr 17, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Here's what happens when Democrats tell the President "I want to get this Whitewater thing off my chest, I'm going to come clean"



Because of Whitewater, Republicans spent more than 40 million in taxpayer money investigating Bill Clinton.  

Bill Clinton eventually made over one hundred and seven MILLION dollars after leaving office from books and speaking engagements.  But Republicans were convinced the Clintons were somehow making pennies from Whitewater.  

And after years of investigation, and 40 million in taxpayer money, the Clintons were convicted of, uh, well, "nothing"?

This entire situation made the Republicans look very foolish, which is why they haven't tried the same thing with Obama.  But I'm sure they have thought long and hard about it.  Eventually, just giving up on this particular smear not being feasible.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 17, 2010)

Rick said:


> Has everyone seen this video? I saw it on Democratic Underground and I've also had it sent to me by several different people. I feel like this video could undo the TEA Party movement. Conservatives better start chiming in on this and explain why a young man gets booed off the stage for saying "dont vote republican". I thought this movement didn't support one political party??? I gotta say, this speaker is pretty good. They'd do well to listen to him. All except the part where it kinda sounds like he's calling for violence...
> 
> I feel like this video is actually a pretty big deal....
> 
> YouTube - Tea Party turns on one of their own!



who do you think he supports?? demonrats??


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 17, 2010)

rick you izzz another lying freak of a libtard. Tea Partiers did not turn on their own,, he is not their own, he advocates, violence. says do not vote for repulicans and mocks sarah palin,, you own him.. he's a libtard just like you izz..


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 17, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yes it's very pathetic. Like I said, this video really disproves a lot of the pretenstions of the Tea baggers



C'mon guys.  The teabaggers are a completely centralized group of independents that respect everyone's views and only want to unique American experiment to be preserved.


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2010)

centralized and free speech supporters!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Has everyone seen this video? I saw it on Democratic Underground and I've also had it sent to me by several different people. I feel like this video could undo the TEA Party movement. Conservatives better start chiming in on this and explain why a young man gets booed off the stage for saying "dont vote republican". I thought this movement didn't support one political party??? I gotta say, this speaker is pretty good. They'd do well to listen to him. All except the part where it kinda sounds like he's calling for violence...
> ...





Perhaps you missed where he said he wants people to vote Independent and not vote for any of the insiders.   

But, it certainly is an eye opener that this so-called Tea Party gathering is really a We Love Sarah gathering.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, this is as big as the Coffee Parties.

Oh Dearie.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 18, 2010)

With only the party faithfuls and the "mad as hell crowd" at the polls in November, Teabaggers will serve Republicans well.  But they are going to be a real problem for Republicans in the presidential elections.    Claims that Obama is unamerican, a Muslin, a follower of Nazism is not going to play well with moderate voters, particularly the 53% that voted for Obama in the last election.  They are going to need a candidate that will appeal to moderate Democrats and independents without totally alienating the far right.  They tried this with the McCain Palin duo and we saw how well that worked.


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2010)

that these people finally have an intelligent young man with some speaking ability get up there and they boot him off and call him a punk. idiots.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 18, 2010)

One has to laugh watching the plethora of anti-tea party threads being posted up by the k00ks. Whats most fascinating is seeing how, on the one hand, its, "The Tea Partiers are a fringe movement!!!".........but then Im always asking myself, "Then why are the k00ks falling all over themselves posting up 1,000 threads trying to marginalize them???"

Can I please get a WTF??????????


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll Take Politics for $1,000, Alex

A. Coffee Party, Racism, Hatred and some stupid video on the DU

Q. What are "all the things that are supposed to doom the Tea Party Movement"?

Correct!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 18, 2010)

Flopper said:


> With only the party faithfuls and the "mad as hell crowd" at the polls in November, Teabaggers will serve Republicans well.  But they are going to be a real problem for Republicans in the presidential elections.    Claims that Obama is unamerican, a Muslin, a follower of Nazism is not going to play well with moderate voters, particularly the 53% that voted for Obama in the last election.  They are going to need a candidate that will appeal to moderate Democrats and independents without totally alienating the far right.  They tried this with the McCain Palin duo and we saw how well that worked.






Political analysis for the gay.........................

That dynamic was ALL before the president broke dozens of campaign promises and embarked on governing from the far left. Indeed...........the moderates are jumping ship by the day because more than any other voting block, they dont like getting bamboozled by politicians!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2010)

I've yet to hear someone explain WHY this kid was treated this way if the tea parties really don't have anything to do with the Republican party?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2010)

Got it from Democratic Underground.  

Yep, it's vitally important. He spoke, some of the audience disagreed with him. I disagreed with him too.... not about Palin..... but I certainly disagreed with him about taking up arms. And, it appears, the audience did too. So I guess that says something about the TEA Partiers in attendance.... they are not supportive of armed revolution. I would have thought the left would be pleased by that..... but no. They'd rather focus on TEA Partiers 'turning' on each other.... because we are all supposed to be in lock step with each other.... like lefties are. It's always the problem with those who 'group think'.... they find 'individual thought' a foreign concept.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 18, 2010)

OP....

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...n-the-teabaggers-and-the-republican-base.html

I believe that question relates directly with what your video is about.


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Got it from Democratic Underground.
> 
> Yep, it's vitally important. He spoke, some of the audience disagreed with him. I disagreed with him too.... not about Palin..... but I certainly disagreed with him about taking up arms. And, it appears, the audience did too. So I guess that says something about the TEA Partiers in attendance.... they are not supportive of armed revolution. I would have thought the left would be pleased by that..... but no. They'd rather focus on TEA Partiers 'turning' on each other.... because we are all supposed to be in lock step with each other.... like lefties are. It's always the problem with those who 'group think'.... they find 'individual thought' a foreign concept.




"individual thought"?? Sounds like this fellow had some individual critical thought and he was ushered off the stage. You did notice how there was a sign held in front of his face, the crowd turned their back on him, called him a punk, and then at the end his mic was turned off? And this is all in the name of individual thought?? I realize that his rights were not violated but certainly this all is not in the SPIRIT of free speech.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 18, 2010)

OK, I just watched the video.

And its funny....the audience was with him ALL the way....UNTIL he spoke AGAINST Sarah Palin.

There was not an OUNCE of protest or disagreement...UNTIL he spoke AGAINST Sarah Palin.

Things that make me go hmmm....


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> OK, I just watched the video.
> 
> And its funny....the audience was with him ALL the way....UNTIL he spoke AGAINST Sarah Palin.
> 
> ...



Yes I think their lack of reaction to the first part, contrasted with the loud reaction to the second.. is the central point here.


----------



## The T (Apr 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> I've yet to hear someone explain WHY this kid was treated this way if the tea parties really don't have anything to do with the Republican party?


 
Because you have yet to prove it?


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2010)

The T said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > I've yet to hear someone explain WHY this kid was treated this way if the tea parties really don't have anything to do with the Republican party?
> ...



Prove what? That the kid was shouted down for speaking ill of republicans? This video doesn't prove that? What else do you need? A written transcipt?


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 18, 2010)

CORRECTION:

The kid was shouted down for speaking ill of the Sacred Sarah Palin...Republican Goddess Supreme.

There was no shouts, protests or disagreements before the kid mentioned her.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Got it from Democratic Underground.
> 
> Yep, it's vitally important. He spoke, some of the audience disagreed with him. I disagreed with him too.... not about Palin..... but I certainly disagreed with him about taking up arms. And, it appears, the audience did too. So I guess that says something about the TEA Partiers in attendance.... they are not supportive of armed revolution. I would have thought the left would be pleased by that..... but no. They'd rather focus on TEA Partiers 'turning' on each other.... because we are all supposed to be in lock step with each other.... like lefties are. It's always the problem with those who 'group think'.... they find 'individual thought' a foreign concept.



He clearly stated he did not advocate violence.

I dont agree with the guy either but the people there clearly think the tea party is a Palin Republican movement.

The video is not trustable in your mind because it came from DU?

See how partisanly crippled your brain is.


----------



## The T (Apr 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Rick said:
> ...


 
Prove it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

The T said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



If you dont think the video its self is not proof then you are braindead


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Rick said:
> ...




 (Psst!   C2H5OH)


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Got it from Democratic Underground.
> ...



On another forum, I knew a poster who honestly believed that the US government caused earthquakes. He got that 'fact' from DU.... Anyone who is a member of DU is a total idiot. 

And, the video proves nothing. The crowd disagreed with him. All the video 'proves' is that TEA party members are not borglike.


----------



## The T (Apr 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


 
Funny...that DUmbass would then agree with Chavez...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9QtZkT8OBQ"]YouTube - Chavez: US weapon test caused Haiti earthquake[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Yeah not borg just republican voters


----------



## Yurt (Apr 18, 2010)

wait....i thought republicans or tea party members all walked in lockstep


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah.... this sounds legit.  Another radio disc jockey getting his 15 minutes... nothing here, move on.

Nice  try though.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 18, 2010)

MarcATL said:


> CORRECTION:
> 
> The kid was shouted down for speaking ill of the Sacred Sarah Palin...Republican Goddess Supreme.
> 
> There was no shouts, protests or disagreements before the kid mentioned her.



At least he wan't called a racist and a homophobe.. oh, that's reserved for those who disagree with the Sacred Obama.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Yurt said:


> wait....i thought republicans or tea party members all walked in lockstep



So tell me do you think that guy is a tea party guy or a republican?

I think hes a libertarian


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Got it from Democratic Underground.
> ...



CG is not dumb, but she is not objective ever.  Her bias is already formed when it comes to the issues: "what CG feels is right, what others think is wrong".  Don't expect more of her.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

I dont know if shes smart or not.

I have never seen her try to be smart.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 18, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > With only the party faithfuls and the "mad as hell crowd" at the polls in November, Teabaggers will serve Republicans well.  But they are going to be a real problem for Republicans in the presidential elections.    Claims that Obama is unamerican, a Muslin, a follower of Nazism is not going to play well with moderate voters, particularly the 53% that voted for Obama in the last election.  They are going to need a candidate that will appeal to moderate Democrats and independents without totally alienating the far right.  They tried this with the McCain Palin duo and we saw how well that worked.
> ...


I'm sure Obama will have lost some support of the faithful, but most presidents lose support in the first two years.  If the president's party controls congress, the president will pursue his most controversial legislation during the first 2 years which Obama is certainly doing with the financial bailout, healthcare reform, financial reform and dealing with the expiring Bush tax cuts.

The last 2 years of most first term presidents is spent rebuilding image, campaigning, and passing popular legislation.  With an improving economy which most economist expect well before the next presidential election, I think he will have no trouble picking up any lose in support.  And for tax increases, he doesn't have to do anything since the Bush tax cuts expire this year.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

The disconnect right now (and this could help Obama's opponents) is that although 3 out of 4 economists believe the economy is recovering far more strongly than they earlier thought possible, about 45% of folks believe the economy has stabilized and more than 30% still believe the economy is in terrible shape.

It is that 75 to 80% on whom the GOP must work.  If it fails with them, the Dems will keep sizeable majorities in both chambers and continue with the Democratic agenda.


----------



## 007 (Apr 18, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> One has to laugh watching the plethora of anti-tea party threads being posted up by the k00ks. Whats most fascinating is seeing how, on the one hand, its, "The Tea Partiers are a fringe movement!!!".........but then Im always asking myself, "Then why are the k00ks falling all over themselves posting up 1,000 threads trying to marginalize them???"
> 
> Can I please get a WTF??????????



Ya forgot to call them tea baggers on top of it skook. If you call them by their real name, it just isn't filthy enough for the liberals. They like their enemies names to come straight out of the toilet. It makes them look so much better.... pffft...


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

the New American Tea Bag Party: Tax Protest for Busy People

Your side came up with the name.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > One has to laugh watching the plethora of anti-tea party threads being posted up by the k00ks. Whats most fascinating is seeing how, on the one hand, its, "The Tea Partiers are a fringe movement!!!".........but then Im always asking myself, "Then why are the k00ks falling all over themselves posting up 1,000 threads trying to marginalize them???"
> ...



Silly Rider!  Y'all came up with the filthy name yourselves.


----------



## 007 (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> the New American Tea Bag Party: Tax Protest for Busy People
> 
> Your side came up with the name.





JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



And of course each and every time you libfucks refer to Tea Party goers as tea baggers, you're not saying that to incline that they practice anything DIRTY, or SEXUAL.... oh NOOOOO. You pure little innocent gutter dwellers wouldn't do THAT.

Save it. We know exactly what you're doing and exactly what you mean. You're mind is in the gutter, right where you came from.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you seen me, who is not a liberal at all, use the name since someone pointed out what it meant?

And I see you using filthy language above yourself.  You are a gutter snipe, Pale Rider, for sure.

I can't stand a hypocrite, such as you, or any from the left.  All of you are a pox on the great majority of us who are doing our level best to save the Republic from the likes of you.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

The movement came up with the name themselves.

If the left made a mistake like that would any on the right refrain from using it?

The right has called the democratic party the democrat party for decades as a insult.


----------



## 007 (Apr 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Have you seen me, who is not a liberal at all, use the name since someone pointed out what it meant?
> 
> And I seen you using filthy language above yourself.  You are a gutter snipe, Pale Rider, for sure.
> 
> I can't stand a hypocrite, such as you, or any from the left.  All of you are a pox on the great majority of us who are doing our level best to save the Republic from the likes of you.



Then why are you in here defending the use of the term moron?

And I'm no fucking hypocrite. I have a mouth like that can spit venom with the best of them, and have never denied that. So don't call me the hypocrite. The hypocrites here are the ones like liesmatter that love to call Tea Party members tea baggers, and then try and bull shit their way around calling them that because the sent tea bags. Who the fuck do they think is going to buy that line of shit? They latched on to that like flies on shit just as soon as one of them connected that with blow jobs, period, and everyone knows it.

So saving the republic from jackass push overs that can't figure shit out like YOU is who we need to save it from, ya fuckin' slacker. Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## 007 (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> the movement came up with the name themselfs.
> 
> If the left made a mistake like that would any on the right rerain from using it?
> 
> The right has called the democratic party the democrat party for decades as a insult.



"Themselfs?" "rerain?" WTF is that? Moron.

When a new person signs up to this board, the DEFAULT setting ought to be HAVING YOU ON IGNORE.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen me, who is not a liberal at all, use the name since someone pointed out what it meant?
> ...



the New American Tea Bag Party: Tax Protest for Busy People

Its your own guys term.

I have already said I dont use the term anymore.

Your side coined the name.

In that same spirit will you continue to call the democratic party the democrat party?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I do love it when you feel the need to translate what others say, or think. You really are an arrogant ass, Joke. 

You're an embarrassment to "your Republican party"... in fact, I think you are no more a Republican than truthmatters is. 

I'm not terribly interested in the video..... it was an 'open mike' event so there is no way to know who the guy was or what his motives were for his comments. It seems convenient to me that there was someone there to film it, who clearly was not an official videographer... and I will explain why I say that.... it is a still film.... there are no shots of the crowd, no art to the clip, just a straight filming of the speaker. 

Because we know that there are those who seek to destroy the reputation of the TEA parties, I would want to know far more about the context of the film before I decided one way or the other what the motives were. 

If that is partisan or foolish, then yea, I'm a partisan fool.... but, personally, I try to hold any real opinion until I know all the facts. Pity that seems to be a very rare trait these days.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Yet again denying their own lying eyes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen me, who is not a liberal at all, use the name since someone pointed out what it meant?
> ...



You are a hypocrite, period.

Don't like it?  I could care less.

It's over for you types.  Your kind lost out in the sixties, are losing out now, will die, and be forgotten.

Good riddance to such rubbish as you.


----------



## 007 (Apr 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You make zero sense at all and are incapable of making a valid point. You're all over the place now and trying desperately to say something that may appear intelligent. Got news for ya pal, it ain't workin'. 

You fit right in with the truthmatters and the nevdamedic moron crowd of irrelevant idiot posters. You're wrong about most everything you ASSume. You're the one person that more times than not does NOT get invited to the party, because no one wants to listen to your inane bull shit.


----------



## oreo (Apr 18, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> It's interesting that it was the don't vote for Sarah Palin line is what really started the booing. It figures though, Sarah Palin is no real conservative, and yet these people support her over someone who is truly a conservative.



Sarah Palin NOT conservative---

Then who or whom in your opinion IS conservative?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



You prove that your thinking is rubbish and the way of the past.  Party?  With your types?  Not on your life or mine.  My way of thinking about the GOP and the future of Republicans is political life, yours is death.


----------



## JScott (Apr 18, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> rick you izzz another lying freak of a libtard. Tea Partiers did not turn on their own,, he is not their own, he advocates, violence. says do not vote for repulicans and mocks sarah palin,, you own him.. he's a libtard just like you izz..



He didnt advocate violence, in fact, he stated that he didnt.


----------



## JScott (Apr 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Got it from Democratic Underground.
> 
> Yep, it's vitally important. He spoke, some of the audience disagreed with him. I disagreed with him too.... not about Palin..... but I certainly disagreed with him about taking up arms. And, it appears, the audience did too. So I guess that says something about the TEA Partiers in attendance.... they are not supportive of armed revolution. I would have thought the left would be pleased by that..... but no. They'd rather focus on TEA Partiers 'turning' on each other.... because we are all supposed to be in lock step with each other.... like lefties are. It's always the problem with those who 'group think'.... they find 'individual thought' a foreign concept.



He didnt advocate violence.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Also, isn't it a bit pathetic that the guy after him has to remind them about free speech and that they're all on the same team?
> 
> And then at 6:00, you hear a woman say, "He wasn't on our team."



The guy who reminded them of the same team also called the speaker an infil-traitor. I think he is also mocking his own same team/free speech thing with a kumbaya joke.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LOL
> 
> Enjoy your little Circle Jerk



were you feeling left out?


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> rick you izzz another lying freak of a libtard. Tea Partiers did not turn on their own,, he is not their own, he advocates, violence. says do not vote for repulicans and mocks sarah palin,, you own him.. he's a libtard just like you izz..



he advocated violence?


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> Has everyone seen this video? I saw it on Democratic Underground and I've also had it sent to me by several different people. I feel like this video could undo the TEA Party movement. Conservatives better start chiming in on this and explain why a young man gets booed off the stage for saying "dont vote republican". I thought this movement didn't support one political party??? I gotta say, this speaker is pretty good. They'd do well to listen to him. All except the part where it kinda sounds like he's calling for violence...
> 
> I feel like this video is actually a pretty big deal....
> 
> YouTube - Tea Party turns on one of their own!





> Matthew Walsh Matt Walsh for Mayor Matthew Walsh is running for Mayor of Georgetown.  This election is on May 8th, 2010.  His website and campaign videos are open for all to examine.  He can also be heard on the 93.5 The Beach morning show as part of the personality duo "Matt and Crank".  His responses can be viewed below.  Once again, the original questions are...



MySpace - Matt on 93.5 The Beach - 23 - Male - GEORGETOWN, Delaware - myspace.com/216881026

The guy is a conservative but morons like Willow will not take their heads out of their asses long enough to smell the coffee


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yes it's very pathetic. Like I said, this video really disproves a lot of the pretenstions of the Tea baggers



again...




> Matthew Walsh Matt Walsh for Mayor Matthew Walsh is running for Mayor of Georgetown.  This election is on May 8th, 2010.  His website and campaign videos are open for all to examine.  He can also be heard on the 93.5 The Beach morning show as part of the personality duo "Matt and Crank".  His responses can be viewed below.  Once again, the original questions are...



MySpace - Matt on 93.5 The Beach - 23 - Male - GEORGETOWN, Delaware - myspace.com/216881026

The guy is a conservative but morons like Willow will not take their heads out of their asses long enough to smell the coffee


----------



## Stainmaster (Apr 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> Has everyone seen this video? I saw it on Democratic Underground and I've also had it sent to me by several different people. I feel like this video could undo the TEA Party movement. Conservatives better start chiming in on this and explain why a young man gets booed off the stage for saying "dont vote republican". I thought this movement didn't support one political party??? I gotta say, this speaker is pretty good. They'd do well to listen to him. All except the part where it kinda sounds like he's calling for violence...
> 
> I feel like this video is actually a pretty big deal....
> 
> YouTube - Tea Party turns on one of their own!



Tea Baggers at least give us something to chuckle about during a rather boreing news cycle.  It seems like everyone from Beck to Maher has something bad to say about this rudderless group of aging whites.

I am coming to agree with one thing however, conservatives are different than Republicans.  The conservatives have trashed the Republican Party, and even I as an independent am disappointed.  If we could have alternative voting, as Independent, Jesse Ventura has suggested, a lot of this political mess could be resolved.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instant-runoff_voting


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Has everyone seen this video? I saw it on Democratic Underground and I've also had it sent to me by several different people. I feel like this video could undo the TEA Party movement. Conservatives better start chiming in on this and explain why a young man gets booed off the stage for saying "dont vote republican". I thought this movement didn't support one political party??? I gotta say, this speaker is pretty good. They'd do well to listen to him. All except the part where it kinda sounds like he's calling for violence...
> ...



careful quoting Jesse.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> Has everyone seen this video? I saw it on Democratic Underground and I've also had it sent to me by several different people. I feel like this video could undo the TEA Party movement. Conservatives better start chiming in on this and explain why a young man gets booed off the stage for saying "dont vote republican". I thought this movement didn't support one political party??? I gotta say, this speaker is pretty good. They'd do well to listen to him. All except the part where it kinda sounds like he's calling for violence...
> 
> I feel like this video is actually a pretty big deal....
> 
> YouTube - Tea Party turns on one of their own!


The guy is clueless.  We don't want to change the system as he suggests, we want to respect our system and return to following the Constitution.  He is clueless and should be booed.


----------



## Samson (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Has everyone seen this video? I saw it on Democratic Underground and I've also had it sent to me by several different people. I feel like this video could undo the TEA Party movement. Conservatives better start chiming in on this and explain why a young man gets booed off the stage for saying "dont vote republican". I thought this movement didn't support one political party??? I gotta say, this speaker is pretty good. They'd do well to listen to him. All except the part where it kinda sounds like he's calling for violence...
> ...



Dems need something to get the spotlight off them

Repubs are lying low.....

Tea Party seems to be the only game in town.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Has everyone seen this video? I saw it on Democratic Underground and I've also had it sent to me by several different people. I feel like this video could undo the TEA Party movement. Conservatives better start chiming in on this and explain why a young man gets booed off the stage for saying "dont vote republican". I thought this movement didn't support one political party??? I gotta say, this speaker is pretty good. They'd do well to listen to him. All except the part where it kinda sounds like he's calling for violence...
> ...



he wasn't booed until he mentioned Palin and the GOP as being part of the problem.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rick said:
> ...


Which has nothing to do with the guy being clueless about Tea Partiers wanting to "change the system".  He is clueless and should be booed.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



really? You speak for ALL who have joined the Tea Party? Throwing the bums out and changing teh system because it is corrupt are two ideas I hear from Tea Party types


unfortunately for you, you do not get to re-frame or define what others in the movement want.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



again, you are not in charge and not representative of the Tea Party movement as a whole. That notion is part of your delusional thinking.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


----------



## Si modo (Apr 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


You are NOT a winner of the Nobel prize in medicine, so don't think you are.


----------

